# FLW 2010 Devils Lake Event



## Deutz31 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am looking for a co-angler to sign up with for the FLW 2010 Devils Lake event. If interested please email at: [email protected]


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

how much is it to fish!!


----------

